# Raft cleaning?



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

I've actually found Mr Clean's magic erasers to work REALLY well on aluminum frame rub spots!


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

I've always used a green dish scrubby pad along with a basic liquid soap in warm water, you really have to put some elbow grease into it


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

I've always had good luck with the nrs inflatable cleaner.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

1whitewattafoo said:


> I've always used a green dish scrubby pad along with a basic liquid soap in warm water, you really have to put some elbow grease into it


Yep, that's how I do it. I use Simple Green, a bucket and a garden hose.

The 'frame rub' (oxidation) stains will mostly come out with some focused and persistent rubbing with a semi-abrasive pad. 

My boat's PVC, so can't really make any recommendations for Hypalon.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Other than cosmetics is there a reason I should be removing my frame rub spots? Just curious because I just 303 my boat at the end of the year but don't scrub it.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

NRS Is a company we all know but in my opinion fairly jenky(built in Asia mostly)! Gear I have purchased from nrs has sometimes lasted a year but has mostly blown apart soon after buyin'. Save your cash don't waste it on an nrs specific cleaner. Use beardance's rec. Peace out river folk, see u on our rivers


----------



## Imus586 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just thought I'd resurrect this because I found some good info on another site that I thought would be useful on the Buzz 

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/showthread.php/131079-Removing-Rust-Aluminum-stains-on-Rafts


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

*Clean It? Por Que?*

OK, so maybe I'm Once Burned and Twice Shy, but...........
I ruined a boat using Wesley's Bleche Wite to clean a boat. It worked great for about 3 seasons, then the seams delaminated due to the Super-Cleaner. I salvaged a few valves and D-Rings before sending the remainder to the landfill. I can't imagine that removing the Battle Scars of Honest Labor are worth risking the health of your boat. I wear my Aluminum Oxide marks with pride.
Peace-
The Capt


----------



## telerivergal (Jun 13, 2011)

*road map rub marks*

The oxide marks from the frame simplify rigging, just line up the frame on top of the dark marks, no need to re-eyeball the alignment. I do wash my boat before I 303 it, why encapsulate the grime and grit?


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I usually just wash mine with a mild detergent (dish soap) and then 303. I am not worried about black marks. But, it is an Aire, and for the first time since buying it about three years ago I opened the floor and cleaned out the sand last weekend. It is a regular floor and I was surprised how much sand had actually accumulated. No wonder my floor was going soft. The grit had gotten in the PRV. Washed out the sand and took a Qtip to the valve - now the floor is holding air much better. I don't think I would ever skip the floor clean out again.


----------

